# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Kako zaustaviti jaki LD?

## argenta

Mislila sam da će proći samo od sebe, ali evo nas na 1+ i još uvijek muku mučim s mokrim majicama   :Rolling Eyes:   Svako malo se zalijem. Već mi je dosta masnih mrlja, presvlačenja, jastučića... A što je vani toplije, to je meni gore. Još kad, zbog intenzivne dohrane, ponekad "zaboravi" sisati, svako malo imam neki *pljus*   :Mad:  

Tips and tricks, please?

----------


## ivanaos

Baš sam i ja htjela otvoriti sličan topic. Ja dojim več 20 mj i dalje mlijeko curi i šprica. Da, šprica i to metar u daljinu!  :Laughing:  
Lukas sada kada sisa jednu i druga počne curit viče: curi sisi ! i počne nju sisat ili se namjesti da mu šprica u lice  :Grin:  . Nemalo puta mi se desilo na poslu da mi procuri, i to kada ne dojim recimo 4 sata, pa sam par puta kao pošpricala se dodatno vodom da izgleda da je to od vode. On i dalje jako puno sisa, puno i količinski i puno puta na dan, nepredvidljivo, pa se valjda ni s nisu navikle na neku rutinu. Dakle, što se mene tiče, nema tu pomoči  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

mi jos nismo na produzenom al cemo uskoro bit i isto imam "problem" smocenih maja ako ne stavim jastucice   :Rolling Eyes:  




> ili se namjesti da mu šprica u lice  .


a ovo je omiljeni sport   :Rolling Eyes:  povuce, ceka da krene i onda se smije kad ga prska u oci   :Rolling Eyes:  a ja sva mokra, i sad nije ogroman problem jer je ljeto i doma smo ali bi isto volila cut savjete. 

jel ima sanse da to prestane s vremenom ili da prihvatim da je tako i da nema pomoci?

----------

